# auto-flower?



## canibanol cannonball (Aug 14, 2008)

Can i get a description. it sounds straight forward but..
can it veg indefinately on 18/6 or will it flower?
how new is it? 
(im growin bag seed from 5 years ago and dont wanna be surprised)


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 14, 2008)

> can it veg indefinately on 18/6 or will it flower?


Autos will flower no matter what light schedule they are on.





> how new is it?


Not sure but I don't think you have to worry about autos in your bagseed.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Aug 14, 2008)

With regular plants, flowering is usually triggered by shorter day length. Indoors this can be achieved by lengthening the dark period to about 12 hours.

Autoflowering plants (plants crossed with ruderalis) will flower automatically, regardless of day length.

Got there before me again bomb'


----------

